
Garry Kasparov on how it all started - lainon
https://en.chessbase.com/post/garry-kasparov-on-how-it-all-started
======
yesenadam
Not the most informative headline. "He has written many books, but this may be
his most important." I firmly doubt it. The story is an ad for a book, _Deep
Thinking_ , about computer chess, and in it "Kasparov uses his unrivalled
experience to look into the future of intelligent machines" something he
appears eminently unqualified to do.

Karpov said that Kasparov doesn't love chess, he loves himself in chess.
That's a bit harsh; he does appear to love chess a lot. But I know what he
means. After a while, Garry's endless self-glorification gets very tiresome.
Everyone likes talking of themselves I suppose, but Garry takes that to an
impressively noxious level. But, like he himself often says, he was probably
the greatest player ever, and those qualities were part of his success.

~~~
noir_lord
He was a tremendously strong champion but relative to his compatriots I'd put
Lasker ahead of Kasparov.

I've always had a soft spot for lasker outside of chess fans he's relatively
unknown but his games where far ahead of his time.

~~~
yesenadam
Um, what do you mean, 'relative to his compatriots'? Lasker, relative to other
Prussians/Poles/Germans?... uh... or Kasparov's? No idea what you could mean,
sorry. Peers, maybe. Well, he almost lost to Schlechter, never played
Rubinstein etc. Champions didn't have to play matches every couple of years
like recently, and they could choose who they played! Anyway, I've never heard
anyone claim Lasker was the strongest player ever. Although I'm very fond of
his games and books too. :-)

Well, outside chess fans, anyone pre-Fischer is 'relatively unknown'...totally
unknown, even.

